# Food Intolerance tests?



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Hi!I was just wondering if anyone has gone for a food intolerance test to see what kinds of food they should avoid eating? If so, is it like a blood test or what do they do?Thanks


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

It's not the test alone that is important (though a common end point assay like MRT uponm which LEAP diets are based is better than a single-marker assay...multiple mechanisms are involved in food-intolerance-provoked IBS Symptoms so a single-mode test will miss much)...BUT a patient specific integrated program which is multi-modal and systematically implemented produces better results.There has been some of this activity within this community...and doctors in several states and over 300 health insurance plans have covered the physician based particpation.Some examples and links to discussion threads (sorry if some may have "expired")MNL _______________________________From Bob http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 "I'm a relative newbie to the LEAP program having had my blood drawn on April 15th (tax day) of this year. That makes it about 3 months on the program so far. Let me say that I didn't expect a great improvement ... some improvement but nothing major. I had expected to feel a bit better and hoped to reduce the medications I was taking. I had figured that if my symptoms were reduced about 20% to 30% I would be satisfied. However, I had no idea how much of a change the program would provide.The results have been nothing short of amazing! It is the best [money] I've ever spent. After suffering about 30 years with IBS-D I've finally found major relief. My drug intake is reduced about 97% (Imodium and Bentyl). I rarely get 'digestive disturbances' any more and when they happen I can easily pinpoint the foods that caused it. I don't get the squirts for a week at a time anymore. Now that I know exactly what foods to avoid life is much more pleasant. I don't live from toilet-to-toilet like I used to. I'm still not like a 'normal' non-IBS-D person, but I'm doing so much better than I had been doing for many years. My recommendation: If you've got IBS-D go to the LEAP website and fill out the qualification form to see if they feel you will benefit from their program. If so, do it! It doesn't matter if insurance will pay for it or not, just find a way to get the test done. Your health and quality-of-life are worth much more than the cost of this test. " ____________________________Bobs son also went into the program and benefitted greatly.and____________________________Posted 4.9.03 by Bob: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000285;p=7 ï¿½Well, it's coming up on a year since I started the LEAP program and things are still going fine. This is absolutely the BEST thing I've done for my health and quality of life. To be honest, I have not followed the diet exactly. Sometimes I just can't resist and eat foods I really shouldn't and then I pay for it, but not nearly as bad as I used to 'pre-LEAP'. I know what I can and can't eat and, best of all, which 'offending' foods I can tolerate in small amounts. If I overdo it I suffer a bit for a day or so, but at least I can predict when and how severe the reaction will be. That's the beauty of the LEAP program -- with it I've been able to classify essentially everything I would eat into "yes", "no", or "just a little". My drug intake is almost nil. A box of Imodium lasts a year. I've had maybe 10 Rolaids tablets in the past year. This is significant because I used to buy these drugs at Costco in large quantities. Maybe that's why drug stocks are dropping this year, because I'm not buying pills in mass quantities anymore!Mike, my son Bobby is also doing fine. Sometimes he does the same stupid things I do and eats something he shouldn't and then he pays for it. Since being tested last year he has not had any vomiting attacks and only gets the squirts when he doesn't eat properly. He's 18 and on his own and is a taxpaying citizen. He couldn't have done it if he was still having his guts exploding at random. Thanks to LEAP he won't have to spend years going to doctors and taking all kinds of pills like I did. It's amazing what happens when you eat foods your body tolerates and eliminate those that it hates. I never would have been able to find all my reactive foods without the LEAP test (god knows I tried for many years). I hope all my fellow 'LEAPers' are doing as well as my son and I have. ï¿½ From: Winter Springs, FL USA | Registered: May 2000 | IP: Logged | ____________________________January 20, 2003To Whom It May Concern,I have been asked to comment regarding my experience with the L.E.A.P. (Lifestyle, Eating and Performance) Program. We have been performing these tests for well over a year now and have had phenomenal results.Our most impressive results have come with Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Fibromyalgia, though we have had very impressive results as well with other conditions such as migraine, depression, and gastroesophageal reflux disease.Our experience has been a 95% or better success rate, in that this percentage of persons have either become completely symptom free or have improved in their symptomology. Reimbursement is excellent and easily obtained from private insurance companies. Signet Laboratories has been very easy to work with and are very aggressive about keeping us well stocked on supplies for these tests. Overall, our experience has been a tremendous success and I would highly recommend it to any physician who deals with any of these problems.Sincerely,W. Brad Wilson, M.D.(Texas) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000407 ___________________________Oh, time marches on for Bobï¿½.and son.posted 04-18-2003 12:13 AM Hi Mike and Donna!Donna: Sounds like you're still doing fine. Me too! If you've followed my posts over the last year or so you know that I had my son tested last fall. He was starting to have symptoms similar to what you used to have -- the unexplained bouts of vomiting and D. After a trip to the doctor and to a GI doc who wanted to do all kinds of invasive tests (just like I had as a teenager) I decided to start him on the LEAP program. That did it!! All he had to do was to follow the program and his symptoms disappeared within a week. We're all proof that the program works!I haven't been to the DC area since last year. Our company has really strict travel restrictions in force right now so almost nobody is travelling. I'm hoping to get up there sometime this year and maybe won't be so overloaded with work that I can enjoy myself.For vacation this summer we are probably going to stay in Florida. This is our first summer as 'empty nesters' so it's just the two of us. It feels strange not having to get hotel rooms for the kids too. On second thought, if we stay in Central Florida the kids will want to join us at the beach for a couple of days so maybe it will be just like it always was.Mike: Keep spreading the word about the LEAP tests. I'm sure there are many people who would benefit greatly just like my son and I did. Doctors probably look at the program in two ways:1. The patients symptoms will be greatly reduced and they will feel better and I will be the hero. That's good.2. Since the patient feels much better they don't need to see me nearly as often so I can't make the payments on the Porsche and the Mercedes and the Oceanfront house in Palm Beach. That's bad.I don't get to the board as often as I should because there really is nothing new to report. My guts don't explode at random anymore. My drug intake is still very low. A package of toilet paper lasts much longer than it used to. I don't stop at every rest area, Home Depot, Lowes, and (sometimes) McDonalds and Burger King I come to (to use their bathrooms, not to buy stuff). Life has become rather boring that way. I'm still not as good as a 'normal' person but I'm certainly nothing like I was 'Pre-LEAP'. I've tried to document my progress since starting the LEAP program on this board and all anyone has to do is search on my member number (3004) to get a feel of what I've gone through. Once again, many thanks to yourself, Donna, and Lisa for talking me into getting the test done. Bob----------- http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000407#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=4;t=000286;p=4 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0286;p=3#000106 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4&DaysPrune=30 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000286 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000285 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000331#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000302 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000287 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000364 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000313&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...0293;p=2#000069 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000276 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=5;t=000073 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000356&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000320#000016 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000383#000010 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=5&t=000126&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000033 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000363#000002 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=028290#000001 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000335#000009 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...f=1&t=028290&p= http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000353 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000389 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000006 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000421 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=000427#000015 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=030178#000003 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000476 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=029840#000027 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478 http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000488 (OHNOMETOO One year anniversary) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000478 http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=4;t=000285;p=7 ______________________________These books may also be helpfulIBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 ï¿½FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENTï¿½, Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kingsï¿½ College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 and http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=1;DaysPrune=30 SYSTEMIC SYMPTOMS EXPLAINEDGotta run...MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Did I include this one? If so sorry... http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=4;t=000610 MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I worked with LEAP and it really helped improve my quality of life and many others..


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

The food intolerance tests which Mike does are different from the lactose, fructose intolerance tests. The lactose, fructose intolerance tests are malabsporption tests. They are breath tests where the hydrogen in your breath is measured after you ingest lactose/fructose. You blow air into a bag and they put the bag through a machine


----------



## justwanttoteach (May 30, 2003)

At Digestive Disease Week 2003, held early this month in Orlando, a double-blind placebo-controlled study was presented by one of the more prestigious hospitals out of the UK that validated the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test as a treatment for IBS. To date, there has not been any such independent clinical trial validating a food intolerance test for treating IBS. Here's a release that was posted on the newswires today...Finger-Stick Test For Food Intolerance Validated as a Treatment for the Symptoms Associated With Irritable Bowel SyndromeHOLLYWOOD, Fla.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--May 29, 2003--The results of a recent independent clinical trial designed and conducted by University Hospital of South Manchester were unveiled on May 19, 2003 at Digestive Disease Week in Orlando, Florida, and offers hope to the many thousands of people suffering from IBS.According to Professor Trevor Sheldon, Department of Health Sciences, University of York: "This double-blind, placebo-controlled randomized trial of 150 patients suffering from IBS showed significant improvements for those who followed the dietary recommendations compared to those people who followed a sham diet. People, who acted upon the test results, significantly benefited. It proves that food elimination can improve symptoms of IBS."The study assessed the effectiveness of an exclusion diet based on the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test for the presence of IgG antibodies in patients with IBS. The results show that a true diet based on the foodSCAN test results was significantly superior to a placebo diet in reducing the severity of symptoms associated with IBS. The conclusion of the study is that a clinically significant improvement can be achieved in patients with IBS using a food elimination diet based on IgG food antibodies."This is the first time a commercially available blood test for food intolerance has been subjected to scientific scrutiny in patients with irritable bowel syndrome. In a controlled trial, patients eliminating foods to which they had antibodies as determined by Yorktest Laboratories experienced a significant improvement in their symptoms, providing evidence that this approach may be very valuable in treating this condition," Dr. PJ Whorwell, Consultant Gastroenterologist, University Hospital of South Manchester.Dietary intervention can significantly improve symptoms of patients suffering from IBS. By using the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test, removing the offending foods from the diet, together with nutritional and dietary support and advice offered by York Nutritional Laboratories, IBS patients can find symptomatic relief and increase their quality of life.For more information on the foodSCAN IgG ELISA Food Intolerance Test or the University Hospital of South Manchester's Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study, contact John Kernohan, York Nutritional Laboratories Inc., 2700 North 29th Avenue, # 205, Hollywood, Florida 33020 USA, (888) 751-3388, info###yorkallergyusa.com, <http://www.yorkallergyusa.com.>


----------

